# Non-Archery related---Toronto question



## PSUBowhunter (Jul 10, 2006)

Guys, I am from Pennsylvania and I am driving up to Toronto this weekend to fly out of Billy Bishop Airport. The parking at the airport is crazy expensive. It will cost more to park there than it did to purchase the plain tickets. So I am looking at some other parking options. 

There is some city owned parking that is located just west of the airport that is on ground parking at $8/day. The Toronto police department made it sound as though there would be a good chance my car would get broken into if I were to leave it at this lot.

Do you guys have any opinions or recommendations? Any input is greatly appreciated.

Thanks
Aaron


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

It's Toronto, I Wouldnt leave my Car there,I Would find a Place to store it if you have to or get somebody to drop you off.I wouldnt leave it there.Grizz


----------



## PSUBowhunter (Jul 10, 2006)

Well having someone drop me off isnt an option as I live about 5-6 hours away. I have looked at several parking garages, but it sounds like a parking garage is a worse option. The police told me that if I remove everything valuable from my car, the odds of it getting broken into go down big time, but it still makes me nervous.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Good luck,It might not get broken into,But it might get stolen and you might never see it again,That City is Disgusting for Crime and Violence.Grizz


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Wow.......I have been in Toronto more times than I can remember and never had a problem. I am not familier with the area that you speak of.......but like any where......take percautions and there should not be a problem.

There is no need for fear mongering. A car getting broken into, by anyone, of any race, could happen in any town (even small towns such as lanark County).


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

JDoupe said:


> Wow.......I have been in Toronto more times than I can remember and never had a problem. I am not familier with the area that you speak of.......but like any where......take percautions and there should not be a problem.
> 
> There is no need for fear mongering. A car getting broken into, by anyone, of any race, could happen in any town (even small towns such as lanark County).


Lol,Didnt say they couldnt,All i did was tell him the Truth about Toronto.


----------



## steely5 (Dec 6, 2008)

I been to Toronto numerous times also,never a problem just put anything that shines in the trunk,ie; gps,cell phone chargers ect.
Park in a well lighted area and you should have no problem.Check out the park and ride lots for extended parking last time I was there about 5 years ago it cost 75 or 80 bucks for the week,and they had a shuttle to and from the main airport


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

Like i stated before...Your looking for Trouble leaving your Car in Toronto for an Extended Period of time...Hope all goes well for you Grizz....


----------



## peregrine82 (Aug 25, 2007)

There is just as much chance of your car being vandalized or broken into in the burbs as Toronto. Make sure you have nothing showing and you should be OK.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

The airport is right in the center of the downtown area so parking anywhere close is going to be very expensive. The good thing is, the airport is easily accessible by public transit, so you can try to find parking quite a distance away and take the subway to the airport for a nominal cost.

How long will you be away? You might be able to contact a hotel in downtown Toronto and see if they will rent you a secure parking spot for a while. Here's a list you can try. http://www.hotels.com/de1636865/hotels-toronto-canada/

Just curious - why would you drive to Toronto for air travel? Usually Toronto area people drive to Buffalo for cheaper airfares.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

biggest problem is usa plates sitting for 2 days in the same spot its a pick me pick me sign sorry actually parking in a hotel motel lot up front was a great suggestion.. or since we Canadians are known for our graciousness any one into willing to give this guy a spot in their lane way and drive him to airport.. just a thought... little far for me ...lol lol


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

just got back from Cuba vacation, left my car to directflightparking.com parking about 5-10 minutes away from Pearson airport (this not what you need), cost me $52 tax in and a tip for the shuttle driver. This Cuba vacation was a quicky last minute deal, othervise my wife was tracking expedia deals for some other locations, and, 
1. we had a strong standpoint using the Buffalo airport, way less cost than Pearson.
2. The downtown island airport is a different story, it is on island so the acess is limited, but again well organized. Since you prefer this airport they shall and must have their own prefered or recommended parking spots.
3. vandalizm on the parking lots....could happen anywhere and not just in GTA. most of these spots across the city are smaller private lots, they do have their man there, cameras and police patrols, but I don't think so that anybody would or will give a garanty against vandalizm...anywhere....
4. I was and still traveling a lot, short and long trips, just don't think about these things anymore...
5. if there is a such a big concern...why you don't take rental car? 
6. or go to any other spot in the city and take taxi?


----------



## PSUBowhunter (Jul 10, 2006)

I am only flying out of Toronto because I was able to get such a cheap flight. I would normally fly out of Pittsburgh, but the air fair was approaching $800-$1000 and Porter airlines was offering a specail at $220 round trip. I can drive to Toronto in under 5 hours, so the savings was worth it. I am checking with some of the hotels in the area, but if I have no luck, then I will just park near the airport and remove anything from my vehicle that might draw in a theif.

By the way, I am flying into Thunder Bay, Ontario to go fishing for a week in Ignace, Ontario. Some of my family stay up there all year, so they are just going to pick me up at the airport in Thunder Bay.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Toronto has never been a problem with me. I wouldn't let Grizz or Classic scare you... I'd go with Stash and get a hotel parking spot. Or park and take a cab or public transit.

I live in a very small town but love going to Toronto... 

Relax and have a great trip.


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

araz2114 said:


> Toronto has never been a problem with me. I wouldn't let Grizz or Classic scare you... I'd go with Stash and get a hotel parking spot. Or park and take a cab or public transit.
> 
> I live in a very small town but love going to Toronto...
> 
> Relax and have a great trip.


At least you dont cheer for the Leafs...Lol.I aint tryin to Scare anybody,Just letting him know that it can happen,Hope it doesnt but I Wouldnt take the chance...


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

PSUBowhunter said:


> I am only flying out of Toronto because I was able to get such a cheap flight. I would normally fly out of Pittsburgh, but the air fair was approaching $800-$1000 and Porter airlines was offering a specail at $220 round trip. I can drive to Toronto in under 5 hours, so the savings was worth it. I am checking with some of the hotels in the area, but if I have no luck, then I will just park near the airport and remove anything from my vehicle that might draw in a theif.
> 
> By the way, I am flying into Thunder Bay, Ontario to go fishing for a week in Ignace, Ontario. Some of my family stay up there all year, so they are just going to pick me up at the airport in Thunder Bay.


Hey,Good luck Fishin,Which lodge you going to?I Lived in Thunder Bay,Great City to Party in!!Grizz


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I just looked at the rates for airport parking - not that bad. $113/week (probably plus tax)
http://www.bbtcaparking.com/rates.php


----------



## whiterack (Dec 25, 2010)

Aaron,send me pm with info as to when you will be here and I will help you out


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

PSUBowhunter said:


> I can drive to Toronto in under 5 hours


I just noticed that. From SW PA? 

I think you had better add a few hours to that estimate. Bridge/border crossing could add as much as an hour depending on time of day, and you have no idea what you're getting into traffic-wise when you approach Toronto on the eastbound QEW/Gardiner Expressway. Weekend or not, it can sometimes be pretty horrible. Tune into AM 680 on the radio for regular traffic reports including the border crossings. 

Also check out http://www.cbsa-asfc.gc.ca/bwt-taf/menu-eng.html for up-to-date border wait times. You have 3 crossing options - Ft Erie/Buffalo/Niagara/Queenston/Lewiston


----------



## saskassasin (Jun 20, 2012)

just roll down your window and throw some smashed glass from an autobody shop by it and they will think someone beat them too it.


----------



## PSUBowhunter (Jul 10, 2006)

My father in law travels to Toronto once every few years and it takes him 5 hours, google says 5:15 to the airport. I am allowing 8 since I am not familiar with where I am going. Parking at the airport is an option, it just about three times what I expected to pay. I appreciate everyone's input.

We stay at agimak lake view lodge. My family has been going there since 1957.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Google doesn't take into account road construction, idiots who can't drive, Blue Jays games or geese blocking the highway. 

Hope you have a pleasant trip.


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

PSU, You should not be concerned about parking in Toronto, don't listen to the naysayers who tell stories about the evils of Toronto. 

They probably got their info from their friends, friends, second cousins brother and won't travel to Toronto because they heard it was a scary place. 

Pretty tame place compared to most major US cities, crime rates are low. 

Enjoy your vacation, chances are extremely good that nothing will happen to you or your ride.


----------



## PSUBowhunter (Jul 10, 2006)

I am leaving my place around 11:30 Friday night, so I should get to the border around 3:30 am and be in Toronto before 5:30. I wouldnt expect the traffic to be to bad at that hour????


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Should be OK, but they sometimes close the expressway (Gardiner) on weekends for things like bike charity rides and construction, so an alternate route might be needed. I don't think there's anything scheduled for this weekend. Eastbound lanes are closed for a triathlon on the 22nd though. 

http://www.citytv.com/toronto/cityn...rdiner-ramp-reopens-after-geese-block-traffic


----------



## PSUBowhunter (Jul 10, 2006)

Good deal. Thanks for all of your help. I will post once I get back to let everyone know how it turns out, and also to show pictures of the 48" pike I plan to catch.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

and you will get one for sure... use top water like zarra spooks from heddon in green and black combo or even the brillant orange.. in 3 ft of water in bays have to cast right up to the bank .. no leaders direct tie on with loop to get good action and 12 lb test best I`ve done is 33lbs on 6 lb test will try to post pic if possible ..in pic take into account I`m 3 ft wide and no jokes from the peanut gallery about my height.. lol lol also try spinner baits with copper willow leaf blades and yellow or chartreuse add ons.. for pickerl try large 3/4 ounce jigs with yellow twister and a minnow or worm and bottom bounce it jigging ..and drift fish.. if you have room for a sea bag in your suit case use it... fish finder a must... 25-30 ft and read the shore line like cliffs or large drop offs...they are on the bottom have a great time and post some pics here.. most here fish and hunt....


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

hope this works da-n computers lol


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

thats the zara spook that caught this guy hanging on pic check the teeth marks


----------



## rockin_johny (Oct 9, 2004)

Hey PSU John here. I bought a bow off you last year.

Anyways being from T.O. I will way in. I flew out of Bill Bishgop a few times. Pay to park in there Long Term Parking right on the island at the terminal.

it is worth it. Ferry ride with vehicle over to island and park. Costs $11 for ferry and I believe $110 for 7 days. Very secure as well and you are a two minute walk from the terminal. here is the link for the parking info

http://www.torontoport.com/Airport/Getting-To/Parking.aspx

Have a good time


----------



## PSUBowhunter (Jul 10, 2006)

Well guys, I made it back to the USA with no issues. My trip in and out of Toronto was as easy as can be, well except for the horribly traffic you guys have. I got back into Toronto Saturday around noon and the traffic was unreal.....I dont know how you guys live with it. Anyways, the city looks like a beautiful place that I would like to visit again. Also, I ended up parking right at the airport with no issues.

As for the fishing trip, the walleye fishing was very good. We would average around 40/day. We caught alot more little ones than we are use to, but also caught bigger ones. I caught my personal best, which was 27 1/2"(70 cm) and several others that were approaching that mark. The pike fishing was not as good as it normally is. We didnt catch the numbers or the size that I am used to catching. I wasnt able to break the 40" mark this year, no matter what I threw.

Like I said before, my family has been traveling to this part of Canada every years since 1957. We truelly love it up there.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

nice fish nice weather glad you had a good time


----------



## moosemeat (Jul 31, 2011)

nice fish and beautiful country


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Glad to hear things went well.

Sorry to hear about what they did to your college...


----------

